

Not Like Steve - beebs93
http://www.deliberatism.com/editorial/not-like-steve/

======
BruceIV
I thought I should post this video here too - Canadian folk singer Stan Rogers
has made a little known protest song about the plight of the information
worker, which the article put me in mind of:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsDkmVo2fg4>

------
zwieback
On the other hand, if Steve had spent more time with his kids maybe they would
have been worse off.

~~~
BruceIV
But worse off in what way? My dad took pay cuts so he wouldn't have to uproot
his family and move to a different province - we never noticed that there was
less money, we did notice that Dad was home more. Still, that's his priorities
(and mine), and I think the OP's as well, but to each their own.

~~~
DavidAdams
I think that zwieback was implying that Steve was kind of a dick, and that he
might have just been dickish to his kids. Truth is, though, that kids love
their parents and benefit from their attentions, even if they are jerks.

~~~
13rules
Good point. Of course, just because he was dickish in the business world
doesn't mean that he was that way towards his kids, but he certainly might
have been.

After reading his biography I thought the same thing as the author ... all of
that money and success is lost if you don't have the personal relationships
with your family and friends.

